# RAN crusher "stock models" [pics]



## Zado (Jan 23, 2012)

Probably too much time has passed since I last checked RAN guitars site,but seriously,i didn't expect to see such interesting crusher models(i remember the mahogany standard model only).

I hope this will sound new for you too,if not please do not kill me


















Plus an awesome fanned 8















For the price,they are pretty tempting imho (for europea customers of course),1140 the 6, 1380 the 8.

Because the mayones/siggery/jaden rose guitar just wasn't enough.


----------



## velvetkevorkian (Jan 23, 2012)

That 8 is &#8364;350 cheaper than an RG2228 from Thomann. I know which I'd prefer!


----------



## Hallic (Jan 23, 2012)

Best to include this link:
Ran Guitars Crusher FF8
(the fan 8)


----------



## Andromalia (Jan 23, 2012)

I think mahogany is the standard option for bodies and others are upcharges but I guess checking out wouldn't be complicated. Just send an email, if you're interested.


----------



## DoomJazz (Jan 23, 2012)

Goodness that FF8 is brutal...


----------



## mphsc (Jan 23, 2012)

so are the import duty fees & shipping & the case....


----------



## Atomshipped (Jan 23, 2012)

The first one looks beyond awesome. I feel inspired just looking at it.


----------



## SpaceDock (Jan 23, 2012)

How much would one of these run after shipping and duties, ect if someone in the states ordered?


----------



## mphsc (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm trying..... over 2500 plus paypal fees of 3.9% & then duty fees of 6-8%


----------



## DropSplash (Jan 24, 2012)

That six is awesome.


----------



## guy in latvia (Jan 24, 2012)

I think thats actually the cheapest option for a fanned fret guitar in europe, considering its high quality as well, makes it so worth it!

as much as i love the design, i just dont like mahogany, so its just not worth it to me...


----------



## drjeffreyodweyer (Jan 24, 2012)

Damn dat 6 string. 

With d activators Id buy it instantly


----------



## Dan (Jan 24, 2012)

I love the caparison headstock but this one does absolutely nothing for me . The body shape is awesome too but i just get the feeling if i accidentally hit the guitar off something or dropped it it wouldnt survive the impact at all


----------



## Deadnightshade (Jan 24, 2012)

Hallic said:


>




Does anybody know if those Merlins are based on the model Roter semicustom pickups were based on?I kinda recognize the general character of the pup voicing,cause I own a Roter with Merlins..


----------



## mphsc (Jan 24, 2012)

Deadnightshade said:


> Does anybody know if those Merlins are based on the model Roter semicustom pickups were based on?I kinda recognize the general character of the pup voicing,cause I own a Roter with Merlins..




Have no idea but very curious now.


----------



## engage757 (Jan 24, 2012)

edit: nevermind, found it.


----------



## mphsc (Jan 26, 2012)

The FF8 is no longer available.


----------



## mountainjam (Jan 26, 2012)

mphsc said:


> The FF8 is no longer available.



Do you know something ran doesnt? Its still on their website for sale.


----------



## Zado (Jan 26, 2012)

mountainjam said:


> Do you know something ran doesnt? Its still on their website for sale.


He bought it i bet


----------



## mountainjam (Jan 26, 2012)

Zado said:


> He bought it i bet



Yeah thats possible. I thought he meant the ff8 was discontinued or something.


----------



## Churchie777 (Jan 26, 2012)

Goddamn seeing this thread makes me so impatient for my Custom Crusher 8 build


----------



## mphsc (Jan 27, 2012)

mountainjam said:


> Do you know something ran doesnt? Its still on their website for sale.



Check it today.


----------



## mountainjam (Jan 27, 2012)

mphsc said:


> Check it today.



Ahhhh gotcha, congrats!


----------



## mphsc (Feb 7, 2012)

It came in today, packed like a champ, thanks Dariusz. It smells awesome, the case is solid as hell, feels great & I can't wait to get it home. Unfortunately I have to go out of town so I will not be able to plug it in until next week. It's going to take a min to get used to fanned frets.

NGD coming soon.
[FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## WolleK (Feb 7, 2012)

seems like RAN improved lot over the years... 
i got one flying v/ one explorer (in the style of the esp mx 250) i think around 12-11 years ago... at this time, the models were good for the price but nothing outstanding



Can you tell me, what kind of bridge is this on die FF8?


----------



## mountainjam (Feb 7, 2012)

WolleK said:


> Can you tell me, what kind of bridge is this on the FF8?


Abm single bridges


----------



## mphsc (Feb 8, 2012)

mountainjam said:


> Abm single bridges



Yes.


----------



## nikolix (Dec 19, 2013)

Unbelievable guitars.
People that have the FF8 please let us know of your experience!


----------



## mphsc (Dec 19, 2013)

^ I bought the in-stock a while ago, moved it as well. Hopefully he's gotten better at fret ends and filing the edges of the AMB single saddles. The pick-ups were horrible, I forget the make though.


----------



## loqtrall (Dec 19, 2013)

N-N-N-Necrobump!


----------



## Blood Tempest (Dec 19, 2013)




----------



## thegoatlord (Dec 19, 2013)

ya they look great these days!


----------



## Rev2010 (Dec 19, 2013)

thegoatlord said:


> ya they look great these days!



I know right? Those pics are nearly two years old now but even looking really close it looks like they haven't aged a day since they were posted!


Rev.


----------



## goherpsNderp (Dec 19, 2013)

i was heavily considering getting a RAN Crusher made but the import thing scares me and THEN i got to play on Letchford's new Strandberg...


----------

